# Red skies



## clpeay




----------



## clpeay




----------



## MountainBro

Those are amazing!


----------



## .45

Powerful !!

Nice shots c l !


----------



## clpeay




----------



## twinkielk15

The Big Guy's got one heck of a paint brush.


----------

